# Beeping Is Driving Me Crazy!



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Woke up one night a few months ago with a loud beep! A few minutes later, another one. Loud, screeching. It was the CO2 sensor on the wall in the bedroom. Instructions said low battery. One beep was notifying me of low battery----4 Beeps would mean Get Out!

OK, I understand that. Changed batteries. No problem.

Well, last trip, there was that stinking BEEP again. I know those batteies are new. They can't be spent already...it's only been a few months (like 3).

Should I just buy a new sensor? Or is it something else? Yours do that?
Anyone else with this issue?

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Could be the beans!

Or the batteries you put in last time were already old. Let's go with the latter, it's much more politically correct.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I would try one more set of batteries first.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Mark,

We got a full year out of our OEM batteries (probably longer, but I swapped them out when de-winterizing). And you know, the original batteries are the cheapest they could get.









It sounds to me like you may have a defective detector.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

The original batteries that came with my Outback have lasted about 14 months and I never took them out over the winter (I did the smoke alarm, but not the CO2 detector).

You should easily get a season on fresh batteries - try taking the batteries that seem to be no good and try them in something else to make sure they are really dead.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We had one at home that would beep and go nuts even a friend that's a fireman come in and test the whole house. It ended up being a bad CO2 Detector

Don


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

Ours continually went off at night this summer. even with replacement batteries this would happen even with no gas or electricty to the 5th wheel and with windows open. I finally took out batteries and put the dang thing it in drawer. It must be defective there was no source of CO2 for it to react to and the batteries were new and replaced twice.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

rtavi said:


> Ours continually went off at night this summer. even with replacement batteries this would happen even with no gas or electricty to the 5th wheel and with windows open. I finally took out batteries and put the dang thing it in drawer. It must be defective there was no source of CO2 for it to react to and the batteries were new and replaced twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sound like you have a defective one
which not really uncommon now a days

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Guys it is a minor point but these are not CO2 (Carbon Dioxide) detectors they are CO (Carbon Monoxide). They are sensitive to temperature change so with it warm in the trailer during the day and then it cooling off at night it will cause them to fault. You could also have a bad one but I would take it in the house where the temps are more stable and test it there.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Andy,

I am not doubting what you say, but that makes for pretty worthless protection if they are that sensitive to other environmental conditions (i.e.: temperature). All that will lead to, is people disabling their detectors, and having no protection at all. I know that is what I would do if mine kept going off everytime it cooled down.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## rhanna (Oct 20, 2005)

I have the same issue. At the start of every trip I put in new batteries. Within the first couple of days the beeping starts, and always in the middle of the night, never during the day so I too just take the batteries out. I will see if I can have it replaced under warranty after the season and before my November 1 (first year delivery date).

Rob


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

rtavi said:


> Ours continually went off at night this summer. even with replacement batteries this would happen even with no gas or electricty to the 5th wheel and with windows open. I finally took out batteries and put the dang thing it in drawer. It must be defective there was no source of CO2 for it to react to and the batteries were new and replaced twice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, we have the same story as you, and funny you should mention the drawer because that's where ours ended up as well.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess Y-Guy bought the $100 battery, as I have neer replaced mine in the 2 years I had the Outback....Thanks Steve!! action action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

rhanna said:


> I have the same issue. At the start of every trip I put in new batteries. Within the first couple of days the beeping starts, and always in the middle of the night, never during the day so I too just take the batteries out. I will see if I can have it replaced under warranty after the season and before my November 1 (first year delivery date).
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]130082[/snapback]​


Rob
I would get a new replacement one ASAP
Better to play it safe then being sorry
The life it save may be your family's

Don


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We didn't have one in our camper, so I bought one and installed it myself. One of my first mods.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good on you, Di!









As much of a pain as it sounds like they can be (no problems with ours yet), it is still smart to have one.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guess Y-Guy bought the $100 battery, as I have neer replaced mine in the 2 years I had the Outback....Thanks Steve!!Â actionÂ action
> [snapback]130542[/snapback]​


Are you sure it works?


----------



## jeff28rsds (Jul 16, 2005)

I checked the OEM's web site and found the PDF on the detector I had. If you replace the batteries, and the unit still goes off w/ the beep-beep-beep, then the internal detector is faulty. (per their info). I had mine replaced under warranty. I see many people have this happen. Mine will no longer remain in the unit for long hot/cold temp swings. I'm not sure these are built for it.

My 2cents.... Enjoy the day all.
JJout.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Guess Y-Guy bought the $100 battery, as I have neer replaced mine in the 2 years I had the Outback....Thanks Steve!! action action
> ...


Yup...test it everytime we go out.


----------

